# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Kohaku ginrin 45-50 cm

## Fadil

Salam senior2 semua, kalau ada info kohaku ginrin jumbo mohon bisa sharing detil info nya ya, berikut farm-nya. Siapa tahu ada yg cocok baik di mata maupun di kantong, hehe..

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

